# Pig Dog?



## melluvssnakes (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey guys, 

we've got a 4 month old mastiff x bitch that we've been thinking about using to help us find some pigs when we go hunting. But I've never started a pup before so I'm wondering if anyone has got any tips on training a young dog to search, bail and lug.

Cheers, 

Melissa.


----------



## chickensnake (Nov 14, 2010)

Do you have other piggin dogs? If so you can just let her join in with them (once she is big enough) and she should catch on.

OR get yourself a wild piggy(smaller than the pup) make up a pen and put the dog in there, usually they will bail it up right away and as it is smaller they have more confidence when it defends itself. If the pig was bigger than the pup it can give a hiding out then you have a pup that is scared of the pig.
Easiest way is to get it baling small ones in a pen, then take her out on some hunts with experienced dogs and they just figure it out.


----------



## giggle (Nov 14, 2010)

If you yourself dont have the experience it may be tough. There are groups you can join for hunting and there are often people using dogs that would be happy for you to join in with them with your dog so your dog can learn. Your dog will need to be well socialised with other dogs. The easiest way by far to start out hunting with a dog is to buy an established pigging dog. Merely having a large cross is no guarantee it will be able to find or bail up piggies  Chickensnake has the best suggestion there. If you want to have your dog track or find as well... after you have your piglet penned up and have your dog bailing, try moving the pig somewhere else and having your dog find where the pig is  Mastiffs themselves don't make good pigging dogs, what is it crossed with?

BTW... pigging is dangerous... just remember there may be a price. Dogs typically love hunting, but pigs defend themselves well and dogs are regularly injured and occasionally lose their lives.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 14, 2010)

Giggle is right - I saw some horrific injuries to pig dogs after hunts when I was mustering. The guys on the property were pretty good at stitching them up themselves, out of necessity :shock:


----------



## melluvssnakes (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeh we dont' have any established pig dogs ourselves unfortunately. Looking at putting up a pen and getting a little piggy like chickensnake said. We've been doing a bit of research on the internet, and talking to some fellas we know who go out with their dogs. None of them have got time at the moment to start a pup for us unfortunately. Don't think there are any actual hunting groups around here unfortunately  
From the research we've been doing, there are heaps of people that use mastiff crosses as good pig dogs. We dont' know exactly what she is crossed with, but we're thinking a bit of blood hound and red cattle dog. Don't think that's a bad mix personally.


----------



## giggle (Nov 14, 2010)

most people use crossbreeds with a combination of the following; wolfhounds, pointers, greatdanes, bull terriers, staffy, whippets. Some have a bit of mastiff blood in them. But generally with a pigging dog you want something medium to medium-large, muscular, very fast, agile, intelligent and fearless. You want something you can control and call back. Whippet cross bullterrier has been a favourite for a while. I had an exceptional girl who was whippet x bull terrier... and a very loyal but goofy boy who was wolfhound x bullterrier.


----------



## melluvssnakes (Nov 14, 2010)

Well she's definitely not going to get as big as a mastiff. She's got heeler in her, which will pull her size down a bit. She's very obedient for a pup her age, we've done puppy school and some basic obedience classes. She's been pretty well socialised and she doesn't chase stock (so far). our biggest problem at the moment is finding a place to hunt on.


----------



## giggle (Nov 15, 2010)

there are farmers who will allow you to, you just need to find them. As long as she has a nice short stocky neck. Post a pic so we can see if she has potential  Let me see if I can track down the forum for you that has a lot of useful links and people willing to help out newbies  I had a lot of invites to go out. Just make sure you dont go out alone, make sure a guy is going with you.


----------



## melluvssnakes (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeh the boyfriend will always be coming with me. I'll put some pics of the pup up tonight


----------



## woodduck (Nov 15, 2010)

*good site*

Boar Dogs with Hog dog action and huge boars
a site i used when i was into pig hunting {i have not hunted in 5 yrs due to kids ..  }


----------



## inthegrass (Nov 15, 2010)

boar hunters forum might be worth a try, what area are you in?. boarhunters.com.au
cheers


----------



## melluvssnakes (Nov 15, 2010)

boar hunters forum isn't operating anymore  I found that one already. We're in Rockhampton


----------



## chickensnake (Nov 15, 2010)

One of my stem mums friends lives on the calliope station and they always have ppl going there, il find out if they are willing to let you on there if you like, and il forward a number to you?


----------



## melluvssnakes (Nov 15, 2010)

yeh that'd be good, thanks


----------



## melluvssnakes (Nov 15, 2010)

Sasha - 4 month old mastiff x red cattle x ridgeback x great dane. Isn't she BEAUTIFUL


----------



## melluvssnakes (Nov 20, 2010)

bump?


----------



## chickensnake (Nov 20, 2010)

Still waiting to hear back, il ring up again this week


----------



## melluvssnakes (Nov 20, 2010)

that's cool, we're actually a couple hours north of calliope.


----------



## bigi (Nov 20, 2010)

i grew up hanging around a farm for years, and the bloke was a big pig dog hunter.
he must have had up to 6 dogs, and bred them regularly.
he would get the 8 week old pups, rub their heads together and they would go hell for leather tearing each other apart even at that age.
they were always chained up. I remember once they got stuck into a newly born foal on the property, it wasnt pleasant. He would bring home small pigs for training purposes. 
that dog of yours looks like it has the build for it. But as others have said, they can and will get injured.
invest in some good quality leather chest and neck protection for him, it will save its life for sure


----------



## melluvssnakes (Nov 20, 2010)

Yeh we know a guy down south who actually makes breast plates out of old fire hoses. Super thick and tough. We will eventually be getting her one of them, but for now, we'll use cheaper ones till she finishes growing.


----------



## WomaPythons (Nov 20, 2010)

i guy i work with he as a amercian bull dog x with staffy and somethin else its a mean and tuff lookin dog he has also lost a few dogs to pig huntin aswell


----------



## melluvssnakes (Nov 20, 2010)

Yeh it can be dangerous if you're not careful. That's why we'll only be going out with experienced hunters until we get more of a feel for it. Not saying that accidents don't still happen when you're an experienced hunter, but the less unnecessary risks you take, the safer everyone will be all round. just my opinion


----------

